# got my settlement visa... now what?!



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

hi you fantastic expat friendly folk!
i am an american married to a brit. she is in the uk and i just got my settlement visa to live in the uk.
i have a plane ticket out in about 2 weeks. i have a lot to do and a couple of questions about how to do it.

1- money. i want to bring roughly 9,000 dollars to the uk. that money is now in savings in the US. what is the best way to get my money over there and into a uk bank? any good bank recommendations in northwest england?

2- my visa says "no recourse to public funds". i understand this means i cannot go on the dole. that is no problem. but does it also mean i do not have access to nhs (health/hospital) services? in other words, do i need to buy travel insurance?

3- so.... i can just work now? do they need a national insurance number? if so, how do i get one? can i get one?

4- driving. it is my understanding that i can drive for one year on my valid us driver's license. is this true? what happens after the year ends?

i think that will do for now. thank you to whoever reads this.

-galdo


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

sgaldo said:


> hi you fantastic expat friendly folk!
> i am an american married to a brit. she is in the uk and i just got my settlement visa to live in the uk.
> i have a plane ticket out in about 2 weeks. i have a lot to do and a couple of questions about how to do it.
> 
> ...


I transferred all but a small amount from my US bank account to the husband's in the UK. I'm going home tomorrow, and Monday we will open an account for me in Scotland.

My visa (received email Fri 9th June, in my hand Mon 13th June) says the same thing about no recourse to public funds-this means no council housing, no JobSeekers or other benefits. 

It doesn't mean no NHS or finding and getting a job We can work, and register with a GP right away. 

I don't know about the insurance number or driving, sorry. Someone who does know will be along soon. 

Meantime, congrats on the visa! Enjoy your last days in the US, and have a wonderful reunion with your wife :clap2:


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I transferred all but a small amount from my US bank account to the husband's in the UK. I'm going home tomorrow, and Monday we will open an account for me in Scotland.
> 
> My visa (received email Fri 9th June, in my hand Mon 13th June) says the same thing about no recourse to public funds-this means no council housing, no JobSeekers or other benefits.
> 
> ...


thank you so much!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

sgaldo said:


> thank you so much!!!


I'm looking forward to what someone has to say about the insurance number, and the driving. My husband and I don't need a car so we don't have one, but it's going to be strange not to have a driving license, I have to say!


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> ROFLOL, I have my visa, and replied on that thread


my bad... made a mistake post. was attempting to give that advice to someone else.
but seriously, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

sgaldo said:


> my bad... made a mistake post. was attempting to give that advice to someone else.
> but seriously, thanks.


X-posting, gotta love it


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

so how did you get your money over? like a bank transfer? or did you write a check? or carry cash?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

sgaldo said:


> so how did you get your money over? like a bank transfer? or did you write a check? or carry cash?


I'm carrying a couple hundred in USD, but the majourity I wire transferred from my US bank to the Scottish one. I had the info from my husband's banking account, and the nice lady at the US bank took care of everything. 

I telephoned my local branch, found out what they information on the Scottish bank they needed, and then went in with the printed email from my husband.

It cost a little less than $100USD after both banks took their fees, and made my life soooooooooooo much easier. I've heard horror stories about people who actually took cash in their carry-on and I didn't want to have to deal with any of that. Between the UKBA wanting to know where you got the cash, the declaration if you are bringing in more than €10K, and the thefts while using the restroom or sleeping  I just didn't want to deal with it.


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I'm carrying a couple hundred in USD, but the majourity I wire transferred from my US bank to the Scottish one. I had the info from my husband's banking account, and the nice lady at the US bank took care of everything.
> 
> I telephoned my local branch, found out what they information on the Scottish bank they needed, and then went in with the printed email from my husband.
> 
> It cost a little less than $100USD after both banks took their fees, and made my life soooooooooooo much easier. I've heard horror stories about people who actually took cash in their carry-on and I didn't want to have to deal with any of that. Between the UKBA wanting to know where you got the cash, the declaration if you are bringing in more than €10K, and the thefts while using the restroom or sleeping  I just didn't want to deal with it.


sorry to be a million question guy, but doing it this way (which i think i'll do- thanks for the advice) will mean i dont have to declare it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

sgaldo said:


> sorry to be a million question guy, but doing it this way (which i think i'll do- thanks for the advice) will mean i dont have to declare it?


If you aren't carrying it over in your bags (checked or carry-on) you don't have to declare it when going through Immigration-makes a nerve wracking experience less so, lol!

It's kind of not funny-I have that nice little visa vignette in my passport, but I don't think I'll really believe it until I am through Immigration and half-way to the car park with my husband.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sgaldo said:


> 3- so.... i can just work now? do they need a national insurance number? if so, how do i get one? can i get one?


Yes, you can work right away. Your visa in your passport is your proof of entitlement. To get your NI number, phone 0845 600 0643 (weekday only) and they will tell you what to do. Most likely you are invited to an interview at your local Jobcentre Plus where you show your passport etc and get your number.
Applying for a National Insurance number : Directgov - Money, tax and benefits



> 4- driving. it is my understanding that i can drive for one year on my valid us driver's license. is this true? what happens after the year ends?


Yes, you can drive on your license for 12 months. What you should do is to apply for your provisional driving licence after 6 months (you can't apply earlier) and then try to pass your driving tests before your 12 months is up. You are then not subject to learner driver restrictions like displaying L-plates, accompanied by full licence holder and banned from motorways. Get some lessons as UK Highway Code is, well, different from what you are used to. Should you fail to pass your tests before 12 months, you will then be subject to above restrictions as L-driver.
Driving on licences from all other countries, and students on a foreign licence : Directgov - Motoring


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

sgaldo said:


> sorry to be a million question guy, but doing it this way (which i think i'll do- thanks for the advice) will mean i dont have to declare it?


If you transfer your money through the banks, your American bank will make the declaration for you. As part of the transfer, they will ask you to state the purpose of the transfer (for which you can honestly say you are transferring funds as part of a move to the UK). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Yes, you can work right away. Your visa in your passport is your proof of entitlement. To get your NI number, phone 0845 600 0643 (weekday only) and they will tell you what to do. Most likely you are invited to an interview at your local Jobcentre Plus where you show your passport etc and get your number.
> Applying for a National Insurance number : Directgov - Money, tax and benefits
> 
> 
> ...


oh that's really good news! my wife tells me driving in the uk is much more challenging than simply flipping sides... the rules are much more precise. hm.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> If you transfer your money through the banks, your American bank will make the declaration for you. As part of the transfer, they will ask you to state the purpose of the transfer (for which you can honestly say you are transferring funds as part of a move to the UK).
> Cheers,
> Bev


They didn't ask at my bank, but I think that's because this is a very small Southern town where every one knows every one, and lol, every one else' news. The young lady who handled the transfer from the US end went to school with my son, knew I'd got married and was in town to wait out my visa, lol! She likely just filled that part in automatically.


----------

